# Lifting platform



## readysalted (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi all,

My home gym is outside in my garden, and although it's under cover, the ground is naturally slightly undulating, the grass is off-putting and hides divots, and when releasing a weight from height, the plates make some deep dents in the soil. I've seen lifting platforms on powerhouse-fitness and similar sits for as much as 1500 quid. They must be joking. I've also seen a few homemade versions which cost a still-pretty-expensive 200 quid.

My question is, has anybody made their own, and is it worthwhile? and also, what are the minimum dimensions for comfortable and safe lifting? (most i've seen are 8foot x 8foot, which I think is bigger than necessary).


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Personally I would get some used quarry belting(rubber) screwed to some 1'' ply or similar on either side.


----------



## readysalted (Jun 29, 2013)

Yeh my plan is to get a sheet of 8 foot by 4 foot ply, Glue or screw some rubber matting I have to it and hopefully it should be good enough and flat enough for lifting. Most presses and squats etc will be done in my power rack anyway, but for things like power cleans I could do with a platform like this for a good footing to start off with, and for when I have to dump the bar.


----------

